# My golden is so timid!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forums.....

My Samson is still young, so I'm not speaking from experience, but from everything I've read, I don't think it's too late to socialize him..... I'd just keep working with him.

Just my guess.

Rick


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Ashmurray58,
I don't have experience with socializing older dogs. My experience only comes from my 19 week old GR who lives with my two young children and they are socializing him and being socialized themselves. 
With my kids, kibble and treats were a great help in getting things off to a good start. 
When ever you have kids over you might give them a handful of treats and have them command your dog to sit, or what ever your dog does and reward with treats. _Of course you need to be very watchful_. Fill up their pockets with the kibble which will make them smell yummy and approachable. I think food can help with the fear and perhaps replace the uncomfortable feeling your dog has towards kids with a good feeling. (kids=yum, yum). 
I am concerned when a dog is timid as that seems an unstable situation. I had a dog like that (non-socialized) and he surprised me a couple of times with growls. In my opinion its important to have your golden in a park full of kids...but at a distance. It will take time for your Golden to relax. And stocking pants pockets and little hands with treats in a setting where you have control may be a start to that.

Of course I was focusing on kids, but any guests you have might benefit from a pocket full of kibble.
Good luck to you. I know your Golden will overcome this with just a little help.


----------

